# Driving license without Smart Chip (india)



## Sunny_1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi All,

I will be moving to Australia Sydney in July. 

I have a driving license issued in India and it doesn't have a smart chip.

Is it mandatory that I get a license with smart chip to apply for a License in Australia?

Please do let me know.

Cheers,
Sunny


----------



## zooter80 (Jul 14, 2012)

Don't think so. I haven't read this rule anywhere


----------



## manish1207 (Apr 21, 2016)

I am moving to Adelaide in September. I too have the old book style driving license issued, would that be taken as a valid DL in Australia ?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

You don't need to have CHIP Based DL, if you current Paper based DL is in good condition with all your details easily readable.

The only thing Australian Authorities will look into your DL is the Name and DOB which should be same as passport

It is preferred to get a DL extract which cost around 5o INR from your respective RTO who have issued your your DL having same Name, DOB as passport.

In DL extract - Date of Issue of your DL should be same as your original DL.

cheers!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Sunny_1984 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be moving to Australia Sydney in July.
> 
> ...


Smart chip licence not required.

You can drive for 3 months in NSW after arrival, but then will need to apply for a NSW licence which means taking the written (knowledge) and practical (driving) tests.



manish1207 said:


> I am moving to Adelaide in September. I too have the old book style driving license issued, would that be taken as a valid DL in Australia ?


For South Australia (Adelaide), the same 90 day rule applies, after that you will need to apply for an SA licence which entails a theory test, hazard perception test, and practical driving test.


Google "NSW Driving Licence" or "SA Driving Licence" for information.


----------



## manish1207 (Apr 21, 2016)

kaju said:


> Smart chip licence not required.
> 
> You can drive for 3 months in NSW after arrival, but then will need to apply for a NSW licence which means taking the written (knowledge) and practical (driving) tests.
> 
> ...


So does that mean I can use my paper book driving license issued in India for the first 3 months or do I need to go the extract as mentioned in one of the posts above.
Also what if I get hold of the IDL (International Driving Licence), would that help ?


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

manish1207 said:


> So does that mean I can use my paper book driving license issued in India for the first 3 months or do I need to go the extract as mentioned in one of the posts above.
> Also what if I get hold of the IDL (International Driving Licence), would that help ?



You don't need IDL for sure, your paper based DL will work perfectly fine if your Name and DOB is same as your Passport.

It is recommended to carry DL extract which is relatively more helpful with DL having RTO stamp and date on it to remove all uncertanities that might come in a way to apply for OZ DL.

btw it is just 50 INR from your local RTO and hardly takes couple of hours.


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

manish1207 said:


> So does that mean I can use my paper book driving license issued in India for the first 3 months or do I need to go the extract as mentioned in one of the posts above.
> Also what if I get hold of the IDL (International Driving Licence), would that help ?


An International Driving PERMIT (It's not a license and can not be used as a license ANYWHERE in the world, where it is required you must still have your actual driving licence with it) can be useful on occasion for some hire car companies.

But if any foreign licences are in English you do not need an IDP in Australia as far as driving is concerned - all it is is a translation of your licence anyway. 

As a newly-arrived Permanent Resident though, you can only drive for 3 months in these (and most other) States before needing to get a State licence.


----------



## Sunny_1984 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi,

Thank you for all your replies.

Suppose my name on Passport is Sunny Sxxx Yxxx , and My DL says Sunny S Yxxxx, will this matter? My pan card, DL all of them say Sunny S Yxxxx.

Regards,
Sunny


----------



## hope_faith_belief (Nov 2, 2015)

Sunny_1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for all your replies.
> 
> ...


Yes it will matter! as you will be applying for your Driving License there your name in Passport and DL should be exactly same.

That is why try getting a DL extract and ask them to have the same name as in Passport in your extract, this will save your the trouble there in OZ.

cheers!


----------

